# Where to buy cogged S/C kits??



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Alright so im putting to gether a Supercharger kit utilizing a Vortech V2 and I contacted Phil at Verdict Motosports and much to my dismay, he said they no longer produce MK4 Cogged AUX Drive kits. 

FHUCK!!! 

So Does anyone know where i can source parts or source another companies kit to use a cogged pulley/belt? The motor is a 24V VR6 

-Ellery


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

If someone can get me a design, I can see about having a set made. I know a machinest who's always looking for something interesting to mill :thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

GRN6IX said:


> If someone can get me a design, I can see about having a set made. I know a machinest who's always looking for something interesting to mill :thumbup:


 I will keep you in mind, thanks. I grew up around Old Saybrook and currently live in Maryland. As much as i hate to say it sometimes i miss CT, lol


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

BOUDAH said:


> Alright so im putting to gether a Supercharger kit utilizing a Vortech V2 and I contacted Phil at Verdict Motosports and much to my dismay, he said they no longer produce MK4 Cogged AUX Drive kits.
> 
> FHUCK!!!
> 
> ...


 they stopped making the already?  

maybe cuz it was $1000+ for 3 pullies and a belt


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

mk4vrjtta said:


> they stopped making the already?
> 
> maybe cuz it was $1000+ for 3 pullies and a belt


 the main reason is because their policy is the cog setup MUST be isntalled in house as there may need adjustments for clearance, etc. So basically they wouldnt ship it to you so you could isntall it on your own. 

pretty stupid if i may add, but W/e. Im sure this is why they didnt produce many/ sell many.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

BOUDAH said:


> the main reason is because their policy is the cog setup MUST be isntalled in house as there may need adjustments for clearance, etc. So basically they wouldnt ship it to you so you could isntall it on your own.
> 
> pretty stupid if i may add, but W/e. Im sure this is why they didnt produce many/ sell many.


 ahhh..forgot about that they only installed them in house


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ide go ahead and contact someone who would take interest in this. Go in the fabrication section and post there for starters.


----------



## ewillard (Apr 21, 2007)

just take a set of all the pullies you want made to the machine shop and have them draw you some cad cogs just make them the same size finding a belt that will work would be the problem.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

ewillard said:


> just take a set of all the pullies you want made to the machine shop and have them draw you some cad cogs just make them the same size finding a belt that will work would be the problem.


 There is the issue, i dont have a set of Cog pulleys. if that were the case, id do that in a hearbeat but at this point i think i need to either find an existing Pulley from another application and have them "tailor" it to my motors specs from my orig pulley ( sperentine ) ?? 

hmm


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

Determining the correct belt length and designing a set of cogged pulleys is a very simple kinematics problem. Getting someone to machine a one-off set of pulleys, brackets, and an idler is where the problem is. Well, I guess it's not really a problem, it's just going to be a little on the expensive side. 

Good luck if you decide to tackle it! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

This setup was non-ac correct?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This setup was non-ac correct?


 as far as i know for the R32, nothing was removed, it was an Auxilary Drive for both the VF orig STG 3 kit and the Verdict Cogged conversion.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This setup was non-ac correct?


 All MK4 setups were aux drive and maintained AC. All but one MK3 setups were non-ac.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

ANyone with a MK4 24v setup that reads this wanna sell their Verdict kit, haha..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

ewillard said:


> just take a set of all the pullies you want made to the machine shop and have them draw you some cad cogs just make them the same size finding a belt that will work would be the problem.


Problem isnt the cad files...those have existed since 2005. 

Here are the issues with a VR6 Cogged Kit:


*Crankshaft Pulley*: (IMHO) How many of you have tried installing supercharger kits on VR motors and used (reused) the old worn out cranshaft harmonic dampeners? I have roughly 6 VR6 crank pulley's that I sourced specifically with different mileage and you can see cracks around the dampening rings. The northen states are by far the worst for this. The Verdict kit completely eliminated the dampening ring....replacing a crankshaft pulley with a billet piece is a recipe for bearing failure.
*Teeth Cutting* : Only a few private machine shops in North America have the cutters needed for the 8mm HTD profile. I have made a few G60 set ups in the past but it boils down to supply and demand. 
*A/C Compressor* : Gates can make a custom belt that is ribbed on one side and toothed on the other but that limits you to what size charger pulley you can run etc.


Realistically speaking the only way to properly do a cogged VR6 kit is by starting with the crankshaft pulley. Taking an OEM one , machining it down and pressing on a cogged sleeve wont work (BTDT). 
Adding that to the cost of the kit brings you well over $1000 USD so realistically how many of you would want a cogged set up?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Well Verdicts setup was 1500 for teh pulleys and the belt, lol another 850 or so for the Charger bracket. So i think 1000 would be GREAT!!!, HAHA. i would pay that for the sole reason the belt WOULD NOT slip.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> Well Verdicts setup was 1500 for teh pulleys and the belt, lol another 850 or so for the Charger bracket. So i think 1000 would be GREAT!!!, HAHA. i would pay that for the sole reason the belt WOULD NOT slip.


Question is how many of you would? I can tell you right now I have the following pulleys cogged:


Power Steering
Alternator
Water Pump


Allthough the water pump pulley is non applicable because the belt runs on the back side of it.

Again,
the biggest hurdle is the crankshaft pulley.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Question is how many of you would? I can tell you right now I have the following pulleys cogged:
> 
> 
> Power Steering
> ...


Well heres the deal though, I would want to run it as AUX drive. so id have two belts. Are u refering to have one belt, all COG pulleys?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> Well heres the deal though, I would want to run it as AUX drive. so id have two belts. Are u refering to have one belt, all COG pulleys?


Yes,
How is your belt parasited now? Off the power steering or upper tensioner?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Yes,
> How is your belt parasited now? Off the power steering or upper tensioner?


I havent isntalled it yet but im certain its the tensioner.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> I havent isntalled it yet but im certain its the tensioner.


so basically a kit that is prone to slippage anyway.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> so basically a kit that is prone to slippage anyway.


Its basically the old VF STG 3 kit is what im using. I would have went with Verdicts but didnt wanna pass up the chance on a bracket. Now im not against re enginering a different way the belt were to be tensioned etc., just i cant guarentee anyone else wants one, lol. 

I wouldnt mind paying a lil extra but fact of the matter is im prolly your only customer as of now, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The HTD or even a curvilinear belt is no problem to get the pullies made. It's a piece of cake really. The biggest thing is getting a belt made to run the AC compressor. 

The pullies themselves shouldn't cost more then $100-150 each (even the crank pulley) if a reasonable amount of people wanted them.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The HTD or even a curvilinear belt is no problem to get the pullies made. It's a piece of cake really. The biggest thing is getting a belt made to run the AC compressor.
> 
> The pullies themselves shouldn't cost more then $100-150 each (even the crank pulley) if a reasonable amount of people wanted them.


Issam and Pete: Would this be compatible with an AUX drive setup? this is how my bracket is currently setup for? I dont know if id be comfy with 400+ HP on my Main Drive belt, lol


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Crank Pulley*



BOUDAH said:


> Issam and Pete: Would this be compatible with an AUX drive setup? this is how my bracket is currently setup for? I dont know if id be comfy with 400+ HP on my Main Drive belt, lol


 

Scroll down the page half way and you can see the aux drive system and aux crank pulley...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...charger-reborn....The-final-fantasy..../page9


Bill


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

vwgeorge2 said:


> Scroll down the page half way and you can see the aux drive system and aux crank pulley...
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...charger-reborn....The-final-fantasy..../page9
> 
> 
> Bill


At least they maintained the OEM crank pulley but If I recall everyone on a V2 runs the supercharger in parallel with an accessory pulley not separate.
BOUDAH?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> At least they maintained the OEM crank pulley but If I recall everyone on a V2 runs the supercharger in parallel with an accessory pulley not separate.
> BOUDAH?


EDIT, i see what ur saying now. Im pretty sure as Bills kit is , its a completely seperate Belt that drives the Charger and doesnt even touch the accessory. I jsut cant remember if the bracket utilizes the OEM tensioner at all. I know that VF repalced the Motor Mount to the HEAD to their mount ( the mount the Motor mount bolts to the block with). to mount the blower.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That would be pretty easy to do- but it'd leave the mk2/3/corrado guys out in the cold.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That would be pretty easy to do- but it'd leave the mk2/3/corrado guys out in the cold.


Pete, so instead id be out in the cold, lol This thread was more for my setup. Could u make ME a Set of Cogged Pulleys for my AUX Drive setup? if so, how much would we be talking. Will you do a custom setup for me and maybe another? I might be needing a set of Rods n Pistons...perhaps i could persuade u to do this if i bought them from you :laugh:


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Cog's*

I have a set my son had CAD drawn up and then made for a 12 Valve VR6 when he rebuilt the V9 VF SC. Didnt go with cogged setup, but at least the hard part is done.

I'll get you some pic's if you have intrest so shoot me your email addy.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

...Sorry took so long to get a photo comparison.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0654849991.207090.294598024991&type=3&theater

:thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

So is that pic for replacement to the MK3 //2/1 setup..or is this for an AUXILARY Drive?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Hid_Mann said:


> I have a set my son had CAD drawn up and then made for a 12 Valve VR6 when he rebuilt the V9 VF SC. Didnt go with cogged setup, but at least the hard part is done.
> 
> I'll get you some pic's if you have intrest so shoot me your email addy.


I don't think the 12 v stuff is compatible? I have a 24 V with AC.....of course it can be deleted, but


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

INA said:


> ...Sorry took so long to get a photo comparison.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0654849991.207090.294598024991&type=3&theater
> 
> :thumbup:


More info please!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> So is that pic for replacement to the MK3 //2/1 setup..or is this for an AUXILARY Drive?


That was as far as I got with doing a 1 plane belt system. The only way to properly do an auxillary kit is if you get a brand new crankshaft pulley. That is an extremely crucial portion of this equation.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> That was as far as I got with doing a 1 plane belt system. The only way to properly do an auxillary kit is if you get a brand new crankshaft pulley. That is an extremely crucial portion of this equation.


so what dictates the diameter of said Pulley? What would i have to do to get one made? Have someone draw one up based on VFs non COGG pulley. This thread was for my AUX Drive 24V 3.2 Motor, not for MK3s with a Single belt. 

Am I back to aquare one!? :sly:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> so what dictates the diameter of said Pulley? What would i have to do to get one made? Have someone draw one up based on VFs non COGG pulley. This thread was for my AUX Drive 24V 3.2 Motor, not for MK3s with a Single belt.
> 
> Am I back to aquare one!? :sly:


Send over an email and ill discuss this with you privately.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

email sent, thanks


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Not for me, but would Pete or ISSAM be interested in making Cogs for a MK4 with a V9 MK4 with the AC compressor? A buddy was just asking me about it so i thought id share?


----------

